# Hefte der PCGH



## Genius (9. August 2010)

Hallo Leute ich weiss ja nicht ob es euch schon aufgefallen ist,das die zeitung kleiner geworden ist um ganze 45 seiten aber dennoch wurde der preis immer höher,ich selber kann es nicht mehr nachvollziehen ob das richtig ist was die dort machen, immer mehr werbung in der damals guten zeitschrift,nur wenn ich sehe was die für werbung machen und gleichzeitig ihre internet seite so schlecht gestalten das diese nur für angemeldete user so einrichten können um die alte seite so zu sehen wie sie mal war,kann ich als sehr langer leser seit 2004 der zeitschrift nicht mehr nachvollziehen.nur was kann man machen damit diese wieder das machen was sie damals für uns gemacht haben um an gute information zu bekommen.wenn ich die letzte zeitung sehe wo diese leute für eine brille werbung machen und diese noch loben muss ich mich fragen hallo habe ich in meiner zeit was verpasst,Y Heft lässt grüssenlasst euch doch nicht verarschen von denen,ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es schön ist eine brille zu tragen um eine dreidewelt zu sehen,entweder leiden die menschen daran nicht mehr nach drausen zu gehen,oder man ist dumm sorry wenn ich das so sage. also um mal zum schluss zu kommen die leute von der pcgh sollten mal wieder auf die erde kommen damit diese mal was begreifen wie diese mit den lesern umgehen.Mit Freundlichen Gruss an die Leser.


----------



## HeNrY (9. August 2010)

*AW: Hefte der Pcgh verarschung*

Werd du erstmal der deutschen Sprache mächtig.
Grammatik, Rechtschreibung und Interpunktion, mein Freund.


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. August 2010)

*AW: Hefte der Pcgh verarschung*

Und wieder ein sinnloser Fred mehr, aber schön das du dir mal Luft machen konntest! Besser wärs gewesen, wenn du diesen Meinungsausbruch direkt an den Verlag gerichtet hättest, denn die Leser haben keinen großen Einfluss auf die Werbung in dem Heft!


----------



## Malkav85 (9. August 2010)

Du hättest mal mit Absätzen und Punkten arbeiten sollen. 

Wenn du seit 2004 unzufrieden bist, weshalb liest du dann anscheinend immer noch? Eine Mail oder ein Brief an den Verlag hättest du auch schreiben können. 

Kritik sollte ausserdem immer sachlich und nicht persönlich geäußert werden. Ausserdem wird niemand gezwungen sich das Premium Heft zu kaufen oder sich anzumelden bzw. nicht anzumelden


----------



## GaAm3r (9. August 2010)

Die Hefte kosten vielleicht viel Geld für die Seiten und eine CD 

*ABER*

Kannst du dir vorstellen wie viel die ganze Hardware kostet ?????
Klar verdienen die PCGH Leute damit ihr Geld ,
man sieht alle auf den Videos auf der CD/DVD also werden die an ihrem Job auch Spaß haben.

Allein für 3 verschiedene GTX 480 müssen 270 Leute das Heft kaufen um die für einen Test du finanzieren.............

Ich kann es nicht besser nachvollziehen ,
aber ich denke das wiegesagt den Leuten das Spaß macht 
sie sind auf den Videos immer lustig drauf @Giant Knife.
Stephan sieht zwar immer etwas müde aus ^^ 
(Habe ich kein Problem mit und soll auch keine Kritik sein)
aber sonst ????

Sie verdienen damit ihr Geld und ich denke mal für die Hardware und die Fertigungskosten der Zeitschrift werden schon 60-80 % der 
Einnahmen genommen.


Ich kenne die Zeitschriften von früher nicht und ich werde euch 
in Köln auch nicht live sehen,aber Leute macht weiter so


----------



## Jan565 (9. August 2010)

Ich denke mal Kritik in einer Sachlichen Form ist besser als so. 

Aber ich kann da eigentlich nur zustimmen. Das fällt mir aber immer mehr bei allen auf. Die Games Aktuell zum Beispiel oder CBS wahren früher viel gefüllter mit weniger Werbung. Aber das ist heute leider so. Ich kaufe nur manchmal die PCGH wenn gute Themen drin sind, dass ist mein Weg mich dagegen zu währen. 
Oder man Kauft das Magazin gar nicht. Damit gibt man dem Verleger auch manchmal zu denken wenn die Verkaufszahlen einbrechen.


----------



## Pommes (9. August 2010)

GaAm3r schrieb:


> Kannst du dir vorstellen wie viel die ganze Hardware kostet ?????



95 % kosten nix, Testmuster


----------



## Genius (9. August 2010)

*AW: Hefte der Pcgh verarschung*



HeNrY schrieb:


> Werd du erstmal der deutschen Sprache mächtig.
> Grammatik, Rechtschreibung und Interpunktion, mein Freund.


 Ich bitte um nachsicht meiner rechtschreibung bin leider seit 40 Jahren aus der schule und der neuen rechtschreibung nicht mächtig,und brauche diese auch nicht unbedingt da sich diese auch bald wieder ändern wird. aber dennoch bitte ich darum nicht einen menschen zu beleidigen der nicht andauernd auf gross oder klein schreibung achtet.und ich weiss auch das mann nichts gegen der werbung in einer zeitung machen kann dies ist an dem zweiten schreiber gerichtet.nur ich gehe davon aus das die leute von der pcgh es auch lesen was hier geschrieben wird.


----------



## Raeven (9. August 2010)

Niemand zwingt dich ein Heft zukaufen !
Ansonsten richte deine Beschwerde doch an den Verlag.


----------



## GaAm3r (9. August 2010)

light-clocker schrieb:


> 95 % kosten nix, Testmuster


Dann hast du halt recht


----------



## Gast XXXX (9. August 2010)

> ...ich gehe davon aus das die leute von der pcgh es auch lesen was hier geschrieben wird...



Und das wird genauso verpuffen, wie die e-mail direkt an den Verlag!


----------



## Pokerclock (9. August 2010)

Ich habe den Thread mal in den Feedback Bereich verschoben.

Es wäre ratsam dass du konkrete Beispiele bringst, wenn dein Anliegen Gehör finden soll. So wirkt das mehr wie Polemik und bringt niemanden etwas. Das willst du nicht und die Verantwortlichen im Verlag sicherlich auch nicht. 

Du empfindest die Werbung als "zu viel". Kannst du das anhand früherer und heutiger Ausgaben vergegenwärtigen? Subjektive Feststellungen könnten sich als falsch herausstellen. 

Was noch besser wäre, sind Verbesserungsvorschläge! Es wäre nur fair auch Lösungsvorschläge zu bringen, wenn du Missstände als gegeben darstellst.


----------



## Genius (9. August 2010)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Du hättest mal mit Absätzen und Punkten arbeiten sollen.
> 
> Wenn du seit 2004 unzufrieden bist, weshalb liest du dann anscheinend immer noch? Eine Mail oder ein Brief an den Verlag hättest du auch schreiben können.
> 
> Kritik sollte ausserdem immer sachlich und nicht persönlich geäußert werden. Ausserdem wird niemand gezwungen sich das Premium Heft zu kaufen oder sich anzumelden bzw. nicht anzumelden


 Erst einmal bin ich 2004 nicht unzufrieden gewesen nur es ist mir aufgefallen was in dieser zeit mit dieser zeitung gemacht wurde bis heute ist nicht schön.und die absätze und punkte man schon wieder nicht darauf geachtet schade Moderator tut mehr ächt drauryg aber egal ich spreche nicht nur von der prämium zeitung guter moderator sondern allgemein oder für was ist dieses forum damit man sich unterhält oder was 



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Und das wird genauso verpuffen, wie die e-mail direkt an den Verlag!


 genau so ist es auch ich habe mal eine mail an diese geschrieben aber null antwort bekommen.



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich habe den Thread mal in den Feedback Bereich verschoben.
> 
> Es wäre ratsam dass du konkrete Beispiele bringst, wenn dein Anliegen Gehör finden soll. So wirkt das mehr wie Polemik und bringt niemanden etwas. Das willst du nicht und die Verantwortlichen im Verlag sicherlich auch nicht.
> 
> ...


 ersteinmal habe ich mir die mühe gemacht und meine zeitungen raus gesucht und was sagen diese mir das (leider habe ich durch einen umzug nur noch die ausgaben ab Mai 2005 bei der hand und diese sagen mir das die zeitung vorher mit einer dvd mit 8gbyt und 186 seiten 4,99€ kosteten) und heute kostet eine gleiche zeitung mit nur 146 seiten und gleicher dvd 5.30€ ich mache mir keine sorgen um die 0.31€ sondern um diese fehlenden seiten ,und der verlag hat damit nichts zu tun sondern der auftragsgeber.arbeitest du etwa für diesen verlag??? nur das dieser keinen einfuss darauf hat was diese drucken sollen.und wenn es dich befriedigen sollte zähle ich noch die seiten seiten was an werbung und was heute darin ist


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. August 2010)

Die Anzahl der redaktionellen Seiten ist seit Jahren gleich. Belege die 45 redaktionellen (!) Seiten weniger doch bitte anhand zwei Ausgaben. Und nein, weniger Werbung ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit weniger redaktionellen Seiten. Danke.


----------



## rabe08 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Hefte der Pcgh verarschung*



Genius schrieb:


> Ich bitte um nachsicht meiner rechtschreibung bin leider seit 40 Jahren aus der schule und der neuen rechtschreibung nicht mächtig,und brauche diese auch nicht unbedingt da sich diese auch bald wieder ändern wird. aber dennoch bitte ich darum nicht einen menschen zu beleidigen der nicht andauernd auf gross oder klein schreibung achtet.und ich weiss auch das mann nichts gegen der werbung in einer zeitung machen kann dies ist an dem zweiten schreiber gerichtet.nur ich gehe davon aus das die leute von der pcgh es auch lesen was hier geschrieben wird.



Es gab aber auch vor der neuen Rechtschreibung Regeln. Und einen Sack voller Satzzeichen auch. Ich habe mit dem Browser eine Rechtschreibprüfung laufen, hilft auch.

Ansonsten: Ich lese die PCGH von Anfang an. Ich bin kein Erbsen(Seiten)zähler. Meine Meinung ist, dass sich die PCGH immer weiter verbessert hat. Layout, Fokussierung, Qualität der Artikel. Printwerbung wird halt immer weniger, die c't war auch schon mal dicker.


----------



## Genius (9. August 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der redaktionellen Seiten ist seit Jahren gleich. Belege die 45 redaktionellen (!) Seiten weniger doch bitte anhand zwei Ausgaben. Und nein, weniger Werbung ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit weniger redaktionellen Seiten. Danke.


 erstmal muss ich es doch nicht beweisen was ich in den zeitungen sehe,sondern sie fragen was sie mit den 40 seiten gemacht haben oder ich bin doch der käufer (nein um es vorweg zu nehmen ich muss sie mir ja nicht kaufen um es für euch leicht zu machen) aber das beantwortet nicht meine frage das diese seiten fehlen und dass das heft um einen guten zentimeter kleiner ist dieses ist mir erst aufgefallen als ich die neuen hefte zu den alten gelegt habe.und wenn sie herr marc versuchen mich zu verarschen,könen sie ja mal persönlich bei mir zum kaffe kommen und mir es mal erklären wie es dazu kam,aber ich gehe davon aus das sie leider keine zeit dazu haben ihren kunden rede und antwort zu stehen.und noch einmal dies ist ein forum um sich zu unterhalten wenn ich das richtig sehe und nicht auf die rechtschreibung meine netten menschen wovon ich eigendlich ausgegangen bin zu achten um einen lächerlich zu machen dies ist an den gerichtet der es mir andauernt vor die nase hält was ich nicht in ordnung finde.noch einmal ich habe in keinster weise gesagt das mir die zeitung nicht zusagt.nur weil mir etwas aufgefallen ist muss man nicht böse werde.mfg


----------



## Pokerclock (9. August 2010)

Das Problem ist, dass du die 40 "fehlenden" redaktionellen Seiten als gegeben darstellst. Einen Beweis dafür bleibst du aber vehement fern. Es wäre einfacher wenn du aufgestellte Behauptungen auch beweist, wenn du diese kritisierst. Es kann nichts bemängelt werden, was nicht da ist.


----------



## rabe08 (9. August 2010)

Genius schrieb:


> .und noch einmal dies ist ein forum um sich zu unterhalten wenn ich das richtig sehe und nicht auf die rechtschreibung meine netten menschen wovon ich eigendlich ausgegangen bin zu achten um einen lächerlich zu machen dies ist an den gerichtet der es mir andauernt vor die nase hält was ich nicht in ordnung finde.noch einmal ich habe in keinster weise gesagt das mir die zeitung nicht zusagt.nur weil mir etwas aufgefallen ist muss man nicht böse werde.mfg



Beiträge mit sehr individueller Rechtschreibung sind schwer und anstrengend zu lesen. Satzzeichen gliedern die Sätze und erleichtern das Verständnis. Absätze gliedern einen Text und ermöglichen dem Verfasser, seine Absicht deutlich hervorzuheben und ermöglichen dem Leser, die Absicht des Verfassers klar zu erkennen.

Rechtschreibfehler unterlaufen mir auch, trotz Rechtschreibprüfung. Eine durchgängige Kleinschreibung ist aber gerade im Deutschen nahe an einer Zumutung.


----------



## Genius (9. August 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass du die 40 "fehlenden" redaktionellen Seiten als gegeben darstellst. Einen Beweis dafür bleibst du aber vehement fern. Es wäre einfacher wenn du aufgestellte Behauptungen auch beweist, wenn du diese kritisierst. Es kann nichts bemängelt werden, was nicht da ist.


 es geht doch nicht um die 40 "fehlenden" redaktionellen Seiten nur was haben diese mit den seiten gemacht das war meine frage es können doch nicht einfach 40 dina 4 seiten aus einen heft fehlen man muss es es auch mal von der anderen seite sehen ein blatt hat zwei seiten also wären es ja wenn ich es wie du sagst genau nimmst 80 seiten oder rechne ich etwa nicht richtig.und die menschen die diese zeitung schon länger beziehen und auch sammeln sehen diese es auch.wenn ich mir mal die zeit nehme nach meiner arbeit kann ich es mir mal vornehmen und die informationellen seiten nachzählen was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Pokerclock (9. August 2010)

Zähle mal die Werbeseiten nach. Dann wirst du wohl deine fehlenden Seiten entdecken. Das Layout ist anders (schon alleine dadurch kann man einige Seiten einsparen). Die Schrift ist kleiner (siehe Ausgaben vor 2004 > auch dadurch passen mehr Wörter auf eine Seite). Das ist die Erklärung für die fehlenden Seiten.


----------



## Genius (9. August 2010)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Beiträge mit sehr individueller Rechtschreibung sind schwer und anstrengend zu lesen. Satzzeichen gliedern die Sätze und erleichtern das Verständnis. Absätze gliedern einen Text und ermöglichen dem Verfasser, seine Absicht deutlich hervorzuheben und ermöglichen dem Leser, die Absicht des Verfassers klar zu erkennen.
> 
> Rechtschreibfehler unterlaufen mir auch, trotz Rechtschreibprüfung. Eine durchgängige Kleinschreibung ist aber gerade im Deutschen nahe an einer Zumutung.


 ICH HAFFE DAS DU ES JETZT MAL VERSTEHST DU BIST MIR EINFACH ZU DUMM UND EINE WEITERE ANTWORT KOMMT FÜR MICH FÜR SO EINEN :::::: NICHT MEHR IN FRAGEN ICH SCHREIBE ES IN GROSS SCHRIFT DAMIT DU RASS::::: ES AUCH VERSTEHST DU BIST MIR EINFACH ZU DUMM FÜR DIESEN FORUM UM SICH MIT SO EINEM ABZUGEBEN


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. August 2010)

*@ Genius*

Der Satzbau macht es äußerst schwer, den Inhalt beim ersten Lesen überhaupt zu erfassen. Böse bin ich nicht, ich möchte bitte nur den Beleg, dass wir 40 Seiten [vorhin waren es noch 45 ...] redaktionellen Inhalt weniger drucken. Der Anteil der Seiten mit Werbung schwankt, das ist vollkommen normal und angesichts der Wirtschaftskrise ist ein Rückgang an Anzeigen auch plausibel. Das Heft ist ein wenig kleiner geworden, ja. Durch ein neues Layout ist aber sogar mehr Text drin als vorher. Wir bietet ergo mehr, nicht weniger.

Und noch etwas: Durchgehende Großschreibung und multiple Smileys gelten in Foren als extrem unhöflich - bitte unterlassen, hilft niemandem und du erreichst nur, dass man dich eventuell nicht mehr ernst nimmt. Und Beleidigungen werden nicht toleriert - also fahr doch bitte den Ton runter, dir will keiner was Böses.


----------



## Genius (9. August 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Zähle mal die Werbeseiten nach. Dann wirst du wohl deine fehlenden Seiten entdecken. Das Layout ist anders (schon alleine dadurch kann man einige Seiten einsparen). Die Schrift ist kleiner (siehe Ausgaben vor 2004 > auch dadurch passen mehr Wörter auf eine Seite). Das ist die Erklärung für die fehlenden Seiten.


Danke esrtmal ich werde es mal nachzählen auf dem klo dort lese ich diese.mfg


----------



## Genius (9. August 2010)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> *@ Genius*
> 
> Der Satzbau macht es äußerst schwer, den Inhalt beim ersten Lesen überhaupt zu erfassen. Böse bin ich nicht, ich möchte bitte nur den Beleg, dass wir 40 Seiten [vorhin waren es noch 45 ...] redaktionellen Inhalt weniger drucken. Der Anteil der Seiten mit Werbung schwankt, das ist vollkommen normal und angesichts der Wirtschaftskrise ist ein Rückgang an Anzeigen auch plausibel. Das Heft ist ein wenig kleiner geworden, ja. Durch ein neues Layout ist aber sogar mehr Text drin als vorher. Wir bietet ergo mehr, nicht weniger.
> 
> Und noch etwas: Durchgehende Großschreibung und multiple Smileys gelten in Foren als extrem unhöflich - bitte unterlassen, hilft niemandem und du erreichst nur, dass man dich eventuell nicht mehr ernst nimmt. Und Beleidigungen werden nicht toleriert - also fahr doch bitte den Ton runter, dir will keiner was Böses.


Sorry aber es war nun mal mein eindruck der Zeitschrift, es ist auch verständlich das wir Alle mit der Krise zu Kämpfen hatten ich auch, aber wenn es schreiber in diesem Forum gibt die auf das Schreiben rumhaken werde auch ich mal Böse.mfg. ps gemeint war rabe 08


----------



## PCGH_Marc (9. August 2010)

Wie gesagt, redaktionelle Seiten nimmt dir keiner. Nur Werbung.


----------



## svppb (10. August 2010)

Normale sachlich, sinnvolle Kritik finde ich immer in Ordnung. Nur jeder der etwas zu bemängeln hat, sollte mal überlegen ob der das selbst besser hinbekommen würde. Oder vielleicht mal die Zeitschrift wechseln, damit man mal einen anderen Geschmack bekommt. Ich habe mir mal 2-3 Ausgaben der Hardwareluxx geholt. Diese war nicht so mein Fall. Dort wird über Hardware für mehrere tausend Euro geschrieben was für die Allgemeinheit bisschen realitätsfern ist.

Zur Rechtschreibung: Was man im Internet postet bleibt auf unbestimmte Zeit bestehen und von daher sollte man sich überlegen was und vor allem wie man schreibt. Ohne Punkt, Komma und Groß/-Kleinschreibung wirkt diletantisch, sorry ist so. Wenn man das Jahre später nochmal sieht ärgert man sich eventuell über das eigene Geschriebene. Wobei es ja auch leider Leute gibt die sich nie weiterentwickeln.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (11. August 2010)

@Genius: Vielleicht hätte es der Diskussion geholfen, wenn nicht gleich im ersten Beitrag Sprüche wie "lasst euch doch nicht verarschen von denen" oder "die leute von der pcgh sollten mal wieder auf die erde kommen damit diese mal was begreifen wie diese mit den lesern umgehen" gefallen wären. Wer ist überhaupt "denen" oder "die leute von der pcgh"?

Der Vergleich mit dem Heftpreis von 2005 zeigt übrigens sehr gut, dass die DVD-Version eben nicht teurer geworden ist. 4,99 Euro auf 5,30 Euro ist ein Preisanstieg von 6,2 Prozent. Ein Blick auf die jährliche Inflationsrate seit 2005 zeigt, dass diese zum Teil über 2 Prozent jährlich beträgt - die Preiserhöhung entspricht also nicht einmal dem Inflationswert.


----------



## GxGamer (11. August 2010)

Genius schrieb:


> ICH HAFFE DAS DU ES JETZT MAL VERSTEHST DU BIST MIR EINFACH ZU DUMM UND EINE WEITERE ANTWORT KOMMT FÜR MICH FÜR SO EINEN :::::: NICHT MEHR IN FRAGEN ICH SCHREIBE ES IN GROSS SCHRIFT DAMIT DU RASS::::: ES AUCH VERSTEHST DU BIST MIR EINFACH ZU DUMM FÜR DIESEN FORUM UM SICH MIT SO EINEM ABZUGEBEN



made my day 

Wieso ist er nach deiner Auffassung dumm?
Weil er dich nett, höflich und korrekt geschrieben darauf hinweist, dir etwas mehr Mühe zu geben, weil deine Sätze schwer zu lesen sind? Für mich bist du der Dumme, denn DU schreibst falsch und wenn du freundlich darauf hingewiesen wirst, reagierste so wie zitiert.

Du kannst ja gerne Kritik bringen aber doch nicht so!
Unhöflich und beleidigend, beweisen kannst du auch nix, aber Hauptsache einmal gut gebrüllt Löwe. Freue mich auf weitere Postings, aber das machen die Mods wohl nicht mehr lange mit.


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (11. August 2010)

*Seid bitte so gut und verzichtet darauf, andere als „dumm” oder sonstwas zu bezeichnen, was man als Beleidigung werten könnte. Ihr könnt das bestimmt besser!*


----------

